# FreeBSD 10.1 /etc/fstab error for swap in a KVM VM



## J65nko (Nov 15, 2014)

It is 5:40 in the morning and I really need to get to bed. So you have to do with the report and the solution at http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=8748


----------

